
No One Owns the Law. Everyone Owns the Law - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/no-one-owns-law-everyone-owns-law
======
anonbanker
EFF is wrong. This guy[0] owns the law.

0\.
[http://w2.vatican.va/content/francesco/en/motu_proprio/docum...](http://w2.vatican.va/content/francesco/en/motu_proprio/documents/papa-
francesco-motu-proprio_20130711_organi-giudiziari.html)

(Don't believe me? go read the 1984 concordat between Rome and the US.)

------
erikpukinskis
I've never understood this. You need to read case law in order to know what's
illegal and what's not. How can the government expect us to follow those
decisions if they don't make them public?

